# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Senamhi declara alerta roja por lluvias en 17 departamentos desde mañana hasta el sábado

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Serán de moderada a fuerte intensidad.*  *Lima, mar. 04 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Meteorología e Hidrología (Senamhi) declaró la alerta roja ante la ocurrencia de lluvias en 17 departamentos del país, en algunos casos acompañados por tormentas eléctricas y vientos de hasta 40 kilómetros por hora, desde mañana jueves hasta el sábado.    
Se trata de precipitaciones de moderada a fuerte intensidad, y se espera también la formación de niebla en las primeras horas, las mismas que se disiparán en el transcurso de la mañana.  
Los departamentos afectados comprenden a Madre de Dios, Puno, Cusco, Apurímac, Ayacucho, Huancavelica, Junín, Pasco, Huánuco, Áncash, San Martín, Amazonas, Ucayali, Cajamarca, Lambayeque, Tumbes y Piura. 
En zonas andinas por encima de los cuatro mil metros de altura como Puno, Cusco, Apurímac, Ayacucho, Huancavelica, Junín, Pasco y Áncash se prevén también precipitaciones sólidas tipo granizo y agua-nieve.
Ante cualquier cambio en la duración e intensidad de este evento meteorológico, el Senamhi indicó que emitirá la información correspondiente. 
La alerta roja empezará a las 12:00 horas de mañana y culminará a las 12:00 horas del sábado.  *Foto: Andina (Municipalidad de Sayán)*Temas similares: Artículo: Región Tumbes declara estado de emergencia por escasez de lluvias Nueve departamentos registrarán lluvias de moderada a fuerte intensidad esta semana Lluvias podrían afectar nuevamente Ayacucho hasta el próximo sábado, advierte Senamhi Fuertes precipitaciones de nieve, granizo y aguanieve caerán sobre la sierra central y sur, alerta el Senamhi Senamhi decreta alerta naranja por lluvias en diez departamentos

----------

